# Rides in Eastern Oregon?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm looking for something this summer in the Bend region with good climbs. I know there must be some great rides down there.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Check this*

Stage descriptions from last year's Cascade Classic. You should be able to come up with a ride or 2 from this site:

http://www.cascade-classic.org/2004/stages-details.html#pprr

Bike shop reference: 
Bend Cyclery, 853 N.W. Bond St., 541-385-5256
Century Cycles, 1135 N.W. Galveston Ave., 541-389-4224
Hutch's Bicycles, westside at 725 N.W. Columbia, 541-382-9253, and eastside at 820 N.E. Third St., 541-382-6248
On the Way Bike and Ski, 345 Century Drive, 541-322-8814
Pine Mountain Sports, 155 S.W. Century Drive, 541-385-8080
Sunnyside Sports, 930 Newport Ave., 541-382-8018

BTW, Bend is Central Oregon, not eastern.

Have fun!
hrv


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips and for clarifying (being from Western Washington, anything east of the mountains is "East.")


----------

